# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Regelmig: Lneburg - Geestacht - Ottisee

## Phil84

Moin moin,
ich bin dem Surfverein am Oortkatensee bei Hamburg beigetreten und werde regelmig von Lneburg ber Geestacht dort hin fahren.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Viele Gre,
Phil

----------

